# What a day of finds



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 31, 2018)

While at work today I noticed what looked like a router jig laying in with a bunch of hinges and so forth. after digging around I ended up finding 2 Rockler FX Router drop-in lifts. 1 Rockler router lift but much heavier duty belt drive lift and an Incra 3000 miter with extendable fence and fence stop.Rails tracks and guides for a router table less most of the wood. Now what do I do? They look to be in usable and for the most part everything is there to build a table. i do not have a router and really wouldn't know where to start with this stuff. This is the kind of stuff I would get and drive Kevin crazy. 
I know no pictures or it didn't happen. They will come but I have to come up with some scrap metal to barter with to get these. 
What do ya'll think?



Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2018)

That's funny right there! Remember we were talking about these a couple of months ago? I think you should most definitely get them, even if you don't need it somebody would trade you for it I bet. That stuff ain't cheap brother! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2018)

I use one on my router table, great score! If you can't use them, they should be an easy sell...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> While at work today I noticed what looked like a router jig laying in with a bunch of hinges and so forth. after digging around I ended up finding 2 Rockler FX Router drop-in lifts. 1 Rockler router lift but much heavier duty belt drive lift and an Incra 3000 miter with extendable fence and fence stop.Rails tracks and guides for a router table less most of the wood. Now what do I do? They look to be in usable and for the most part everything is there to build a table. i do not have a router and really wouldn't know where to start with this stuff. This is the kind of stuff I would get and drive Kevin crazy.
> I know no pictures or it didn't happen. They will come but I have to come up with some scrap metal to barter with to get these.
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> ...


I have scrap metal ta send ya


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I have scrap metal ta send ya



LOL. scrap metal aint no problem down my way. Its just a matter of beating the scrappers to it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 

WELL?????


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Nothing yet busy day of work. I got them put to the side though.




Rodney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 1, 2018)

Now that is a score!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 1, 2018)




----------

